# Cost of IVF Treatment Abroad



## bobandviv (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, im new to this website and my journey starts by figuring out where to go for my first round of IVF.  I am currently attending a clinic in ireland and after numerous month of clomid, TSI & two failed IUI's we are going to move onto IVF (3 years trying).  I rang to make an appointment with my OB/GYN yesterday who told me the next available appointment with her is the 4th of Oct - which really peed me off so i am going to go out on my own and go abroad for treatment.  I am looking at the Czech Republic and Spain, does anyone have any experience of either country and an outline of the final final costs.  Thanks for ur help x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi hun,

I've moved your post over to the International section, lots of advice to be had here! Please do check out past posts here, and also any country sub boards that take your interest.

I can second W1nsome, Serum is an amazing clinic, in fact the best we went to (and we went to a few!). We're not on commission, honest 

Best wishes
LV xx


----------

